# donkey info. needed



## jbrat (Sep 19, 2009)

Hello,

I've been searching the net looking for info. to put togthere a 4-H booklet about small equine.

I saw several kids walking thier donkeys around the fair this year and there is a adorable mini donkey team that comes to the fair every year.

But there is nothing available in our county for the donkeys to do but be on display. The fair has no events for them or a project guideline so I thought since the mini horses in the county has grown maybe we can inlcude the donkeys and show another day rather than showing the mini's with the saddle horses.

My hope is that we'll be able to have a show for small equine not just mini's include donkeys mini & standard and small ponies. But basically none riding(except for small children) equine.

I'm wondering if anyone would have a web site or be able to supply any info. about donkeys - what makes them different from horse - difference between donkey, mule and hinny, jack. The standard height and conformation. General care. Tips on showing and fun things to do with them. And or other any other important info on them to educate 4-Her's.

My thoughts are a couple pages/chapter with pics. on donkeys. And then mini horses, shetlands, and name a few other small breeds. And then a chapter or 2 about all the things you can do with smaller equine and tips for care and showing.

I'm putting this togethere on my own no profit, volunteer work. I would of course give credit to whoever supplies the info.

Thank You!

Jayme





By the way : If this all comes togethere and the donkeys can be included in a show. I wondered if the same judge could judge the longear class's and the horses? What's the norm.? I have no clue about showing donkey's. We had several donkeys when I was growing up and I'd have another if I had the room.


----------



## ~Dan (Sep 20, 2009)

there's a great website called Satroma Ranch, they have a great donkey care page, and their foals are oh soo cute.

http://www.satromaranch.com/donkey%20care.htm

theres also a great book on donkey care that I got at TSC


----------



## h2t99 (Sep 20, 2009)

lovelongears.com is a great site, they have everything you would need there!!

Good Luck!!


----------



## jbrat (Sep 29, 2009)

Thank you for the info.

It is appreciated!

Jayme


----------

